# Presents



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

let's see some of the things we spoiled our Havs with.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I spoil Whimsy all the time with various toys that I buy her that she never ever wants plays with. She has two favorites and the other 2 dozen just sit in her toy box. I'm not buying her any more. So.......
This year I took an old sock and put a small dog cookie in it and wrapped it up in tissue and let her have at it. She loved it.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

A Kong wobbler and a ball that you put food or treats in and they fall out of the hole if she rolls the ball the right way. She loves them. We are feeding her from them because she eats so fast and gets bored.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Presents include:

Chews:
Pigs Ear
Pigs Snout
Smoked Rib Bone
Smoked Shin Bone
Hoove
Cheese Stuffed "Bone'

Toys Include:
Find a Treat Game
Stuffed Barking Dog
Laughing Hedgehog
Crinkle Bottle Deer
Various Stuffed Squeaky Toys
Light up Tireball


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I haven't taken photos of Kodi with his toys, but he got a squeaky stuffed bear, a turtle, and a Skineez rabbit, and a squeaky stuffed bone, and a bag of home made dog treats from a friend.

Right now he says, "I'm exhausted, Mom… Let's go to BED!!!"


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I use Christmas as another excuse to buy more stuff for the pups. This year they got these coats and sweaters The last thing they need is more clothes…….


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> I use Christmas as another excuse to buy more stuff for the pups. This year they got these coats and sweaters The last thing they need is more clothes&#8230;&#8230;.


Hey, that pug is wearing Kodi's coat!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Lol! I know you guys were very convincing so I bought it for Bella


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

krandall said:


> Hey, that pug is wearing Kodi's coat!!!


Hobbes has that one too! His is green plaid. It keeps his stomach warm, which is great because he's in a puppy cut in Wisconsin!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I own the PetRageous Designs Kodiak Coat in 3 different colors (aqua plaid, green plaid, and red plaid). Here's a picture of Emmie sticking her tongue out at me after we left the dog park on Christmas morning. -Jeanne-


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

They really are cute!! It's fits Bella well with a sweater underneath. A small really is for a 7-8 lb dog. It is so small!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

The small is perfect for Emmie but then she only weighs around 8.6 lbs.


----------



## cynny27 (Dec 19, 2013)

Sarahdee said:


> A Kong wobbler and a ball that you put food or treats in and they fall out of the hole if she rolls the ball the right way. She loves them. We are feeding her from them because she eats so fast and gets bored.


Izzy has that ball she loves it. And the kong wobbler too. Great pic:blabla:


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

cynny27 said:


> Izzy has that ball she loves it. And the kong wobbler too. Great pic:blabla:


Thanks! Millie is loving them!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Millie is VERY CUTE so keep posting pics of her.  And you're lucky that she's into food puzzles, which are a great way to challenge her mind. Emmie never really got into them as a puppy but I should try them again.

Happy Holidays,
Jeanne


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

MarinaGirl said:


> Millie is VERY CUTE so keep posting pics of her.  And you're lucky that she's into food puzzles, which are a great way to challenge her mind. Emmie never really got into them as a puppy but I should try them again.
> 
> Happy Holidays,
> Jeanne


It's never too late to introduce food puzzles. Tyler got his first one about a year ago at 15 1/2 years old and caught on to it right away. I wanted to keep his mind active. He has two puzzles and watches me load them up in anticipation. He has has a kong as well but prefers the puzzles. So you can teach an old dog new tricks!


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

MarinaGirl said:


> Millie is VERY CUTE so keep posting pics of her.  And you're lucky that she's into food puzzles, which are a great way to challenge her mind. Emmie never really got into them as a puppy but I should try them again.
> 
> Happy Holidays,
> Jeanne


Thanks! I will keep posting pictures. Havanese are so smart. I'm sure Emmie would figure out food puzzles very fast. Especially when food is involved. We have stopped feeding Millie out of a bowl so she is very motivated to get the kibble out of the toys.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I am a bad Santa. I only got my beasties a bag of chicken jerky and a water buffalo horn. They really didn't need more toys to scatter around the room.

The water buffalo horn was a *huge* hit with Nessie. Jack - not so much.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Linda, I bet your dogs have more clothes than I do…….lol They do look so cute in them, though. Luckily our weather is not really cold enough for them to need a sweater or I probably would go wild, too!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hi Kathie, where the hell ya been?


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Sorry we are late to the party but here are a few pictures – 

They got toys and more toys, never enough toys around here LOL 

the MUST-HAVE toy was the squeakier balls, Vino and Roxxy can go on for hours squeaking them. 

Not in picture but they also got treats and jerky 

Hunter and Roxxy got leather collars & leashes; Canela got a very fancy leash – all still in the mail – I order them late but here is a picture of her fancy-leash. The girls also got cute little charms for their collars/ID necklaces.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ooohhh!!! Beautiful leash!!! I'm a closet leash addict!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

krandall said:


> Ooohhh!!! Beautiful leash!!! I'm a closet leash addict!


Im right there with you - am a sucker for leashes but my wallet isn't LOL I order it from this Etsy shop https://www.etsy.com/shop/AllAboutElegance?ref=pr_faveshops

I'm planning to order a ID tag necklace for Roxxy using the beads and chain from this leopard tangerine and gold pattern; I think it will compliment her coat color very nicely.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Kathie said:


> Linda, I bet your dogs have more clothes than I do&#8230;&#8230;.lol They do look so cute in them, though. Luckily our weather is not really cold enough for them to need a sweater or I probably would go wild, too!


I need to move somewhere warm just to stop the madness!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

BFrancs said:


> Sorry we are late to the party but here are a few pictures -
> 
> They got toys and more toys, never enough toys around here LOL
> 
> ...


Wow! They made out like bandits!!! Love all the goodies!


----------

